# cheap and reliable place for wood ?



## faststang71 (May 8, 2013)

I only use cherry pecan and want to try peach I prefer logs over chunks for my smoker loves the fuel I can go through a whole bag of chunks in 2 hrs from academy. So need bulk for I cook almost every other day or so...


----------



## daveomak (May 9, 2013)

Justin, morning.....  Please put Tuscaloosa, Al in you Profile so folks know where you are at.... Makes it easier to answer...

Dave


----------



## s2k9k (May 9, 2013)

Don't know if there are any peach orchards over there but I know there are some in western Georgia, you could probably get trimmings from one of them.


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 9, 2013)

Check with some of the peach orchards in Chilton Co.  They ought to have some dead peach trees just waiting to be hauled off.


----------



## faststang71 (May 9, 2013)

Awesome thanks I thought my profile said Tuscaloosa ill check it out right now and I'll Google some orchards in that area thanks


----------



## cromag (May 22, 2013)

Craigslist! Always people begging to have someone come and remove their fallen trees and if you don't have a chain saw to get the free wood click into the for sale section. People here are selling rick of split oak, cherry, maple or apple for 30-45 bucks


----------



## nfluencial (Jun 2, 2013)

Not to hijack a thread but how much is in a Rick?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 3, 2013)

A Rick is 8'X4' X 16" , that's 480c.f. of wood, enough for a nice Summer of cooking (unless you want a lot for big parties.)


----------



## bbqhead (Jun 4, 2013)

A few weeks ago I found a place called fruitawoodchunks.com , I ordered a 20 lb. box of cherry, peach and apple . after reading their website I learned a lot about wood and how to use it. super nice people and delievery as promised .


----------



## nfluencial (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## cityofvoltz (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi,

A friend of mine from church trims trees- I get all my wood from him for free in return for some bbq, its a fair trade off for sure.  I would hope most tree trimmers know their tree type by look.  I am sure any tree trimmer would be up for making a few bucks selling the lumber.  I would also suggest craigslist-  I have been through Tuscaloosa- all the way down to Greensboro, seems like everyone had a pecan tree- trim off a few a branches- let them dry and roll!

Otherwise i get 50# bags of hickory or mesquite at cabellas for about $15.  i have seen the bags at other sporting goods/outdoor stores.  You could also ask a local bbq restaurant where they get their wood.


----------

